# Key Post: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €



## Ryaner (21 Mar 2005)

Hi

Just got a moxy load of dvd films from the States and was using the PS2 to play  previous dvds. However these are all region 1 dvd and I think its time now to invest. I am looking for a dvd recorder that plays all formats from region 1 ect to divx etc

Is there one and where is the best place to get them 

I checked all the previous threads but there was nothing specific

Cheers


----------



## Tonka (21 Mar 2005)

*DVD*

Maplins usually stock a multi region with DIVX MP3 and VCD format support thrown in too for about €70 or €80 but that would be playback only.

I have yet to come across a DIVX recorder save a normal DVD +- burner in a PC which would also cost €70 or €80 nowadays


----------



## Monsieur Bond (21 Mar 2005)

*Re: Multi-region DVD recorders*

Try .

Not many support DIVX though.


----------



## Ryaner (21 Mar 2005)

*DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

Yeah no company will do divx as most of these formats are downloaded from net

Looking for a DVD Recorder and checked Richersounds, did not know they closed their store in Dublin ? Anywho thye have one for about £200 sterling which seems ok

Any other shops Peats are muc and dont think Argos are that much better

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2005)

*Re: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

* Yeah no company will do divx as most of these formats are downloaded from net*

I have seem _DIVX_ compatible _DVD_ players recently but can't for the life of me remember where! :\


----------



## Ryaner (22 Mar 2005)

*Re: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

Yeah Dunnes had one that played divx but not a DVD recorder which is what I am looking for

Heard Good and Bad stories about Philips so might go up North and get it from RicherSounds

Will try and see what PowerCity have but dont expect much sales help from them

If anyone has any recommendations ???


----------



## ClubMan (22 Mar 2005)

*Re: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

Sorry - overlooked the recorder bit!


----------



## gunnerbar (22 Mar 2005)

*Re: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

Richer Sounds will deliver to the South.

_Edited by ClubMan to add link._


----------



## Daithi (22 Mar 2005)

*5.1 sound*

I'm still waiting for a DVD recorder that will record 5.1 sound from Sky


----------



## podgeandrodge (22 Mar 2005)

*divx dvd recorder*

I haven't heard of a Philips dvd recorder that also plays back divx yet.  I haven't been able to find any Dvd recorders that also have Divx playback at all, but this is likely to change in the near future due to the popularity of Divx.  Would also be nice to have a Divx Recorder but the closest I've seen to this is the Archos AV400 series which you hook up to the television and record straight to Mpeg4 on.  Eur480 in dixons, 20Gb disc.  But that won't play dvd discs!


----------



## Monsieur Bond (22 Mar 2005)

*Re: 5.1 sound*

*I'm still waiting for a DVD recorder that will record 5.1 sound from Sky*

You mean like  this Philips?


----------



## Monsieur Bond (22 Mar 2005)

*Re: divx dvd recorder*

*I haven't heard of a Philips dvd recorder that also plays back divx yet.*

I'm waiting for a HD-DVD recorder that has DIVX playback, 5.1 recording, HDMI input and HDMI output and the ability ot upscale "regular" DVDs to high resolution 720p - like the Pioneer DVD player 856AW does. It also costs a lot.

The closest I have seen is the [broken link removed], but this doesn't record 5.1 or upscale regular DVDs.

I might just give up the wait and buy a cheap DVD recorder for now, as I have gotten rid of my VHS player and need some kind of digital recorder!


----------



## wheresmejumper (22 Mar 2005)

*Re: divx dvd recorder*

Fairly sure it's only sky plus boxes that output 5.1 sound. So there's nothing really to be gained by waiting for a recorder that will handle 5.1 if it's for a normal sky digibox. (And if you have sky plus you probably don't need a separate recorder).


----------



## delgirl (22 Mar 2005)

*Philips DVDR 610 Power City*

Bought the Philips 610 from Power City 3 weeks ago for E269 and had to bring it back as it wouldn't play any movies at all.

They tested it and confirmed that it was faulty and gave me a new one.  It's also faulty - makes a very loud whirring sound when reading discs and I'm taking it back on Thursday.

I'm worried about taking another one from them in case it develops a fault after the 28 day period during which you can get an exchange or refund.

I'm not a 'techie' and basically want to record from the TV (we have cable) and play a few movies.  Can anyone recommend a reliable DVD recorder for basic use?

Thanks.


----------



## Ryaner (22 Mar 2005)

*DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

just rang Richersounds and they have none of the Pioneeer DVR220 left 
The next one they have is the Pioneer 320 for a whopping €400!!!
Checked DID and they have a JVC DMR10 Bek for €300 & a Sony RDRGX210s for €370

They said the Sony has an ilink but when I rang the Sony shop they said they had not ??

Not sure if its just easier to order online from RicherSounds or go up there on Good Friday so at least I can get a Pint

Will check with Currys and Argos but not sure if there will be a big difference ??


----------



## podgeandrodge (22 Mar 2005)

*dvd recorders*

I mentioned this in another post at some time - bear in mind when buying a dvd recorder that you may want to have the "time slip" "pause live tv" capabilities - very handy feature - when the phone rings you simply press pause and revert viewing when finish, or coming home in the middle of a recording programme and starting to watch it from the beginning while it still records to the end.  I purchased the Toshiba DR-1 (from Pixmania but don't think it's there now) which has DVD Ram playback - DVD ram recorders (that also support DVD R and DVD RW) always allow this feature.  So it's a good idea to buy a DVD recorder that supports Ram for this facility.  Some non Ram recorders also provide time slip.  All hard drive recorders provide it.  But as far as i know cheap models such as the philips etc don't.  When you get used to having these features you will not go back!  If you're really obsessed (like I am) with getting the best use out of these recorders, try recording a programme from say 8pm to 9pm and at 8.15pm return to the beginnning and forward through all the ads and still finish at 9pm - giving you 15 minutes of quality time!


----------



## Ryaner (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: dvd recorders*

Found a  Pioneer DVR220S at shopireland.ie(a front for Arnotts) but at €400 worth it ??

Everyone else sells JVC or Panasonic or the worst Philips. Some sell Sony but mad expensive

And tonight I will be searching at Currys in Blanche and see if they have anything worthwhile

Also might try Tesco but think they only have Philips

Pixmania too pricey is there any where else or online that sells them

My quest continues


----------



## Ryaner (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: dvd recorders*

just bought a Pioneeer DVR220 from Richer Sounds and have to collect it this Friday. Only £10 charge for delivery but will go up to Belfast and buy a pint to celebrate as its a dry Dublin this Friday

Checked out Power City and all their dvd recorders do not have mutli region. Also checked out Alliance electrics on Georges st and they could order a chipped one from Pioneer for €400 and got mine for €300 

Not to keen on getting a chipped one......

So its a 3 hour trip up on the bus as Irish Rail are upgradding but thats anothers day rant......


----------



## Alan Moore (30 Mar 2005)

*Re: >>DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

Is now the time to buy a DVD recorder? All this new HD / Blue Ray stuff on the way. Would appear that we are on the verge of a technology leap here. Might be worth waiting a year? Even read that only 1.2% ( i think ) of all plasma tv's on sale are compliant with new HD signal that Sky will be transmitting next year (I think).


----------



## MonsieurBond (1 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

*Alan Moore:*Is now the time to buy a DVD recorder? All this new HD / Blue Ray stuff on the way. Would appear that we are on the verge of a technology leap here. Might be worth waiting a year? Even read that only 1.2% ( i think ) of all plasma tv's on sale are compliant with new HD signal that Sky will be transmitting next year (I think).
​True, but there is never a good time to buy new technology.

The first HD-DVD consumer devices are reportedly going to be readers only, due later this year, with rewritable ones not appearing until next year.

Blu-Ray also won't be out until 2006 although this is supposed to be coming out with the recording capability on day 1.

You won't be able to buy a player for less than a grand.

My plan is to buy a HDD / DVD writer combo, and will use the hard disk as the primary recording source, so it doesn't really matter to me that high definition DVD is coming along. The recorder is not going to be my primary DVD player - I have a high end Pioneer for this purpose.

If I replace anything with a HD-DVD or Blu-Ray player it will be the high end model. I am happy to stick with the HDD / Standard DVD recorder for home recording. 

High definition TV will be out next year on Sky but it is likely that you will have to buy or rent an updated Sky+ box or else an expensive Pace box to decode it.

I am currently an NTL customer so am going to wait to see what they do with high def. (They are trialling this in the UK at the moment - [broken link removed])

Bottom line for me is I need a DVD recorder and so am willing to spend up to an absolute maximum of €500 (but €300 would be better!) on a solution that will do for a few years and I can hopefully sell on.

My wish list is:


Minimum 80GB hard disk
Multi-format capability - DVD+-R/RW
HDMI output as this will be the standard connection for all AV going forward
Ideally, upscaling of regular DVDs to high definition over HDMI. Not as good as actual high definition, but does future proof you to an extent.
DV/iLink input and output for a digital camera
An Electronic Programme Guide that works in Ireland such as GemStar's Guide+ which picks up its signal from ITV. Some Philips models have this already.
WMA, AVI and DIVX support would also be nice
One model that might be worth waiting for is Samsung DVD-HR720 ([broken link removed]) .

_(Edited to add some more links.)_


----------



## darag (3 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

i didn't check the features but i noticed that dunnes have a dvd recorder for 199 at the moment.  sorry i've no details - i don't even remember the make - but i'm pretty sure it was a well known brand.


----------



## Jock04 (13 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

Musgraves have a Pye DVD recorder with 8 hours per disc/4 recording speeds.

it's €149.99 + the VAT.

It'd probably do you a couple of years until the HD stuff has been on the market a while & prices start to come down.


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

*Are there dvd recorders that record 5.1 sound yet*

Are there dvd recorders that record 5.1 sound yet from the Sky+ box?
I've been waiting for these.  Phillips were supposed to release 2 models before christmas but i've heard nothing since.


----------



## MonsieurBond (14 Apr 2005)

*Re: Are there dvd recorders that record 5.1 sound yet*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> Are there dvd recorders that record 5.1 sound yet from the Sky+ box?
> I've been waiting for these.  Phillips were supposed to release 2 models before christmas but i've heard nothing since.



If you are referring to the [broken link removed] (PDF link - takes a few seconds), I haven't seen it on sale yet. It seems to be "coming soon".

Note that this is the US model, so a UK / Ireland version may take longer to arrive.


----------



## bobo (17 Apr 2005)

*Re: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> I have seem _DIVX_ compatible _DVD_ players recently but can't for the life of me remember where! :\



both tesco's and dixons do a philips pvr630 DivX player for €99.99. I bought one off pixmania.com for €75 (€83 including delivery).


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Apr 2005)

*Targa DVD recorder from Aldi*



			
				Dearg Doom said:
			
		

> Targa DVD recorder available form Aldi for €450 - see [broken link removed].



Did anyone buy one of these? Or know of anyone who did?

If so, any comments?


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Apr 2005)

*DIVX DVD Recorder*

The Ellion DVR-530S seems to get good reviews - sells for about £180 in the UK or on the Net on the likes of Amazon.

Not sure if it records onto dual layer discs though.


----------



## Ballabooyeah (21 Sep 2006)

check out www.kisstechnology.com 
By far the best most advanced system on the market - Even has ethernet or wireless to stream DIVX from your PC


----------



## Ballabooyeah (21 Sep 2006)

error on the url


----------



## MonsieurBond (21 Sep 2006)

*Re: Key Post: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*



Ballabooyeah said:


> error on the url



I've always been a bit sceptical about Kiss. Too much concentration on features and not enough on the basic picture quality, too much reliance on frequent firmware upgrades, too much like a PC rather than a consumer audio device.

The Kiss DP-600 Upscaling DVD Player (which has HDMI output and network streaming) only gets 3 out of 5 stars in the current issue of What Hi Fi. 

Verdict: "A good attempt at a multifunction media machine, but too many niggles for it to be really convincing".

I think you are better off sticking with a premium brand who has been making consumer hi fi devices for a long time.
The Philips DVD recorders, for example, now start at €130 around town, with HDD + DVD recorders for c. €300. To me, this is a much better proposition.

Just me 10 c worth.


----------



## emul (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Key Post: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

I have a Kiss DP-588 with a 200GB HDD. Doesn't have HDMI. But does

1. Play DVD's
2. Plays DIVX, & Xvid
3. Has EPG guide, with all IRL/UK channels
4. Time Shift
5. Records to HDD (i have taken some recordings over to computer via FTP and burned DVD's ...)

I have it connect to LAN, so I can 

1. Stream audio / video / pictures
2. remotely program recordings...very cool not to have to talk the wife thru this.... 

It's firmware upgradeable...which means I can upgrade if there is an issue...and there are third parties also developing firmware for the Kiss, have a look at [broken link removed]

It also meets your budget requirement, Pixmania @ EUR467. 


It's not perfect ... but it's the best I could find 6 months ago ... and I haven't regretted it.

Eoin


----------



## nlgbbbblth (27 Sep 2006)

got a Sony DVD recorder RDR-HX710 recently.

160 GB hard drive.

primarily using it to reduce my VHS mountain. Everything recorded to HDD first and then burned to DVD-R. No problems so far.

Not multiregion but my other two DVD players are so I'm not bothered.


----------



## Blarney (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Key Post: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

Hi All,
I have been looking at DVD recorders for a while but getting all the features you want seems to be hard

80GB hard disk
high speed dubbing from HD to DVD
I- link
analogue input as I want to be able to transfer from my HI-8 camcorder and put it onto DVD
multi region as most of my DVDs are region 1
Time Slip
an SD card slot

The panasonic has a "time based corrector" which I understand enhances VHS transfers..how much this means I have no idea as I havent been able to see how much a difference it would make. I havent been able to try out anywhere. I dont know if the Sony machines have this. The other thing panasonic seems to have is record to fit where by if I understand it right, a film of lets say 2 hours 10 minutes can be made it fit onto dvd at best quality rather than a 3 hour dvd leaving 50 minutes blank. Again I have no idea how much of a difference this makes.

I have no idea wherther RGB or progressive scan on scart is important unless you have a very good TV ( big flat panel perhaps )

Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks
Blarney


----------



## Micky (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Key Post: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*

Is "I.Link" a Sony feature? 
How come some other Recorder brands advertise this as a feature rather than the generic Firewire?


----------



## nlgbbbblth (27 Sep 2006)

*Re: Key Post: DVD Recorder Best Buy Where and How much €*



Blarney said:


> Hi All,
> I have been looking at DVD recorders for a while but getting all the fearures you want seems to be hard
> 
> 80GB hard disk
> ...


 
I am only coming to grips with my machine.

As far as I know
- High speed dubbing is not possible if the items have a mix of 4:3 and widescreen images.
- When burning from TV or VHS to HDD it is necessary to select a mode HQ, SP, LP etc. When subsequently dubbing from HDD to DVD the mode chosen must match the source mode for a high speed dub to be permitted otherwise real time dubbing takes place.
- DVD+ dual layer will not accept widescreen images . i.e. films will record in fullscreen (4:3). DVD-dual layer will but I have never seen any.
- DVD-R discs can store two hours at SP. I have not burned anything longer but I understand that a 140 min film will be burned entirely at the next level down - which is LP (permits 180 mins).

Around 50% of my DVDs are region 1 but have a multi-region player hooked up to the TV on EXT1 so I can continue to watch these. The DVD recorder is on EXT2.

It is possible to watch DVDs on the DVD player while simultaneously using the DVD recorder - providing the correct source input is selected on the recorder i.e for me Line 3. As the DVD player uses source Line 1 it is important that this is not selected when recording from VHS or TV - otherwise the DVD player images will be recorded onto the HDD.


----------

